# Schlammpeitzger



## teichmichl (14. März 2010)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand eine Adresse nennen wo man den Europäischen __ Schlammpeitzger beziehen kann.Habe mehrere Naturteiche(Bilder werden jetzt im Frühling folgen)in denen sich dieser wunderbare Fisch mit Sicherheit wohlfühlen würde.
Kann es ein dass es diesen Fisch überhaupt nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt,weil er ziemlich selten geworden ist.

Vielen Dank im Voraus......Michael


----------



## michaelSch (19. März 2010)

*AW:  Schlammpeitzger*

Hallo Michael,

da fällt mir spontan nur dies Quelle ein: http://www.akfs-online.de/

Zumindest vor 1-2 Jahren war die Art im Arbeitskreis vorhanden, ob das aktuell noch der Fall ist entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis. Fall nicht, können sie Dir vielleicht mit einer Adresse weiterhelfen.

Gruß, Michael


----------



## teichmichl (24. März 2010)

*AW:  Schlammpeitzger*

Hallo Michael,

vielen Dank für den Link.
Habe im WWW eine Adresse gefunden,wo ich evntl welche her bekomme.
Trotzdem Danke

Gruss Michael


----------

